

Ask HN: How can one strengthen a Stanford MSCS or MSSS application? - areeve

Suppos that the applicant has an unrelated undergraduate degree with a ~3.5 GPA, and a competitive GRE score.<p>Would side projects such as web or mobile applications be beneficial? What other avenues could an applicant pursue to strengthen their application?
======
suyash
Strong recommendations from Prof, former managers would definitely help. I
can't reinstate the importance of a great personal essay.

